# Sound deadening home



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

I have quite a few gallons of the liquid deadener. I wonder if it would be worth it to go out and buy the stuff meant for truck beds and spray the walls of the house with it (theater room of course), then paint over it? Seems like it would work?

Bored at work and thinking of wierd projects.


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

Would that stuff give off toxic fumes inside a house? A truck bed's one thing...


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

No clue.


----------



## xkill (May 3, 2008)

Foglght said:


> I have quite a few gallons of the liquid deadener. I wonder if it would be worth it to go out and buy the stuff meant for truck beds and spray the walls of the house with it (theater room of course), then paint over it? Seems like it would work?
> 
> Bored at work and thinking of wierd projects.


NO .

The issues in home audio are completely different, primarily having to do with room modes and reflections off walls . Vibrating drywall is not a major issue.


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

i think that would be a waste....your walls are static...


think about how and why we use the deadener. in a car, when the car rolls, it creates vibrations throughout the car, which translate to noise to our ears....

with your walls, there is little to no benefit, since your walls are hopefully not going anywhere


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

It just popped into my head because I was watching I am Legend last night with the wife, and the walls were buzzing and vibrating quite a bit, though I have wood paneling down there right now.


----------



## Robert_J (Nov 9, 2006)

If you are going to keep your paneling, then you should at least try and anchor it to the walls better. Most people who start a home theater/media room from scratch will go with one or more of the following sound isolation methods. Staggered studs, multiple layers of drywall, Green Glue, QuietRock, resiliant channel, RIS Clips, solid core door and sound proof threshold. Most of these techniques can be used in combination with each other to further contain sound in the listening room. Most people think that adding some pink insulation in the walls will stop sound transmission to the next room. Yes, it will stop some of the higher frequency sound but the bass goes through it like it isn't even there. To contain the bass, you must add mass to the walls. That's why multiple layers of drywall/QuietRock with Green Glue between them have become the recommended wall material at AVS Forums.

-Robert


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

I will be trying that stuff as soon as we sell the current house we are living in. We are also looking at new home construction and considering using cellulose as insulation. Apparently the new design for the cellulouse is MUCH improved over the old stuff and provides superior sound insulation. 2 layers of drywall, green glue and cellulose insulation should kill just about all the noise I need.

Anybody have the cellulose in their homes?


----------



## skibum (Aug 24, 2005)

The new home we just purchased has cellulose blown walls and ceiling. Any wall coming in contact with a bathroom or any where there is plumbing has fiberglass bat insulation on interior walls. Very quiet, no noise at all from running water or even the commode flushing. I can`t even hear the garage door go up when standing in the hall by the garage. Also we havent moved in yet so the ac has not been running. Outside temps have been 80 to 85 and the inside has not gotten above 72.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

the methods for properly dampening a room are mostly different that a vehicle. For one, you dont want your walls to meet up with your ceiling and floor. You want your wall to be floating on rubber mounts over the studs (same with your sub-floor). I watched a very nice mini-series on home theater setups on the DIY network. Try doing a google search for it. Lots of great info.


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

I know I will be venturing into a DIY home theater project sometime soon, so I'm just looking at options. 

Already picked up two reclining couches for the stadium seating.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

avsforums... http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=869753


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

Quite a lot of what you're dealing with are "reflections" of sound off of the walls of your house. Unlike a car, where everything is rounded and at angles, the big, flat, and stiff walls will cause all manner of problems.

There are many forms of acoustic deadening panels, most of which cost quite a lot of money. However, a workable substitute can be made by stapling some loosely-packed quilt stuffing to a thin sheet of plywood, and then covering it with some speaker cloth. Much like stuffing on the inside of the speaker box, it will dissipate quite a lot of the sound instead of reflecting it.

I've heard egg-crate foam works well, too.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

but are you talking about reducing reflections within the room (acoustic improvement) or about reducing sound transmission from one room to another?

Bret


----------

